# Controller Selection



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

The following blog entry gives a round up of the most commonly used motor controllers for use in EVs, it is a great place to start when deciding on the controller for your conversion:
*2007 EV Motor Controller Round-Up*

Just a list made of the information above (edited and updated) - marcexec. 

 Manufacturer
 Model
 Power Configurations
 cont. Amps
 Peak Power
 Type
 Features
 Product Link
 Alltrax
 NPX 4834
 24-48V / 300A 
 
 14.4kW
 DC
 REV
 link
 Alltrax
 NPX 4844
 24-48V / 400A 
 
 19.2kW
 DC
 REV
 link
 Alltrax
 AXE 2434
 12-24V / 300A 
 
 7.2kW
 DC
 REV PRG
 link
 Alltrax
 AXE 2444
 12-24V / 400A 
 
 9.6kW
 DC
 REV PRG
 link
 Alltrax
 AXE 4834
 24-48V / 300A 
 
 14.4kW
 DC
 REV PRG
 link
 Alltrax
 AXE 4844
 24-48V / 400A 
 
 19.2kW
 DC
 REV PRG
 link
 Alltrax
 AXE 7234
 24-72V / 300A 
 
 21.6kW
 DC
 REV PRG
 link
 Alltrax
 AXE 4845
 24-48V / 400A 
 
 19.2kW
 DC
 REV PRG
 link
 Alltrax
 AXE 4855
 24-48V / 500A 
 
 24kW
 DC
 REV PRG
 link
 Alltrax
 AXE 4865
 24-48V / 650A 
 
 31.2kW
 DC
 REV PRG
 link
 Alltrax
 AXE 7245
 24-72V / 450A 
 
 32.4kW
 DC
 REV PRG
 link
 Cafe Electric
 Zilla 1k
 72-348V / 1000A 
 
 320kW
 DC
 REV PRG
 link
 Cafe Electric
 Zilla 2k
 72-348V / 2000A 
 
 640kW
 DC
 REV PRG
 link
 Curtis
 1230
 24V / 150A 24V / 200A 
 
 4.8kW
 AC
 REG REV PRG
 link
 Curtis
 1234
 24V / 350A 36V / 300A 48V / 250A 
 
 12kW
 AC
 REG REV PRG
 link
 Curtis
 1236
 24-36V / 500A 48V / 350A 80V / 300A 
 
 24kW
 AC
 REG REV PRG
 link
 Curtis
 1238
 24-36V / 800A 48V / 650A 80V / 550A 
 
 44kW
 AC
 REG REV PRG
 link
 Curtis
 1204
 24-36V / 175-275A36-48V / 275A
 
 13kW
 DC
 
 link
 Curtis
 1205
 24-36V / 400A 36-48V / 350A 12V / 400A 
 
 16.8kW
 DC
 
 link
 Curtis
 1207A
 24V / 250-300A 
 
 7.2kW
 DC
 REV PRG
 link
 Curtis
 1209B
 36-48V / 450A 48-72V / 450A 
 
 32.4kW
 DC
 PRG
 link
 Curtis
 1214
 24-36V / 400A 
 
 14.4kW
 DC
 REV PRG
 link
 Curtis
 1215
 36-48V / 500A 
 
 24kW
 DC
 REV

PRG
 link
 Curtis
 1219
 36-48V / 600A 
 
 28.8kW
 DC
 REV

PRG
 link
 Curtis
 1221B
 24-36V / 600A 36-48V / 550A 48-72V / 500A 
 
 36kW
 DC
 
 link
 Curtis
 1231C
 96-144V / 500A 72-120V / 550A 72-120V / 400A 
 
 72kW
 DC
 
 link
 EVnetics
 Soliton Jr
 12-342V / 600A 
 500A
 150kW
 DC
 PRG
 link
 EVnetics
 Soliton 1
 12-342V / 1000A 
 1000A (900A @ >310V)
 300kW
 DC
 PRG
 link
 EVnetics
 Soliton Shiva
 12-425V / 3000A 
 3000A
 1.2MW
 DC
 PRG
 link
 Kelly
 KDH12100B
 24-120V / 1000A
 400A
 
 DC
 PRG
 Order
 Kelly
 KDH12120B
 24-120V / 1200A
 400A
 
 DC
 PRG
 Order
 Kelly
 KDH12600B
 24-120V / 600A
 240A
 
 DC
 PRG
 Order
 Kelly
 KDH12601B
 24-120V / 600A
 240A
 
 DC
 PRG REG
 Order
 Kelly
 KDH12800B
 24-120V / 800A
 320A
 
 DC
 PRG
 Order
 Kelly
 KDH12801B
 24-120V / 800A
 320A
 
 DC
 PRG REG
 Order
 Kelly
 KDH14400B
 24-144V / 400A
 160A
 
 DC
 PRG
 Order
 Kelly
 KDH14401B
 24-144V / 400A
 160A
 
 DC
 PRG REG
 Order
 Kelly
 KDH14500B
 24-144V / 500A
 200A
 
 DC
 PRG
 Order
 Kelly
 KDH14501B
 24-144V / 500A
 200A
 
 DC
 PRG REG
 Order
 Kelly
 KDH14650B
 24-144V / 650A
 260A
 
 DC
 PRG
 Order
 Kelly
 KDH14651B
 24-144V / 650A
 260A
 
 DC
 PRG REG
 Order

 Synkromotive
 DC750
 24-180V / 750A 
 

 DC
 Lots of Cool Stuff
 Site

 Zapi
 H0
 24-36V / 230A 
 
 8.2kW
 DC
 PRG
 link
 Zapi
 H1
 24-48V / 300A 
 
 14.4kW
 DC
 PRG
 link
 Zapi
 H2
 24-80V / 600A 96-120V / 500A 
 
 60kW
 DC
 REG PRG
 link
 Zapi
 H3
 36-96V / 800-1000A 120V / 800A 
 
 96kW
 DC
 REG PRG
 link

REG = Regenerative Braking

REV = electronic Reverse

PRG = Controller is programmable, e.g. max. Volts, LVC, HVC etc.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Great job on getting the table in!

We should probably get the link[] text out of the link side. Also, I remember there being several replies to the original blog post that offered additional makes and models of controllers that I was not aware of when I compiled the first list. Perhaps we can grab some off of there and add them in.

Also, going forward, should we maintain a second table of "retired" models? And to go even further, what about links to their manuals or support threads?

Just throwing it out there. 

Thanks again for converting the old list!


----------



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

No problem, glad if I can be of help.

The only controller left from the postings is Belktronix. IMO his are custom-built so maybe he could provide us with a range?
Or should there be only standard controllers?

I'll work on that link problem - seems like a filter issue.


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

marcexec said:


> No problem, glad if I can be of help.
> 
> The only controller left from the postings is Belktronix. IMO his are custom-built so maybe he could provide us with a range?
> Or should there be only standard controllers?
> ...


I haven't gotten my batteries yet to test it out, but there's also ElectroCraft.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/electrocraft-evmtc-60-192v-dc-400a-25243.html


----------



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, quite interesting thread, but no specs to add to a list. Maybe we should add a section on custom controller manufacturers?


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

It's not possible for me to edit this wikipedia page. See attachment.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah that appears to be a bug with the wiki software. I haven't figured out what to do about it yet. I will be upgrading this site to Vbulletin 4.0 soon and at that time, the wiki may get transferred over to the new system so this problem will go away... In the short term, I can ask the makers of the mod what to do about it. I'll let you know when I get it fixed.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Didn't manage to figure out how to do the link correct, apologizes for that. I suppose it has to be done with html-code but the wiki doesn't let me use that.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's all of the formatting stuff for wiki pages: http://www.nuhit.com/forums/nuwiki-documentation/761-nuwiki-syntax.html


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

Differentiation between series DC controllers and Sepex DC controller ? Or is there none..?


----------



## Johnny5 (Aug 11, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I wasnt sure where to post my question. I am trying to find out if you can control 2 brushed DC motor with only one controller. I have been searching without success, thanks for your help.


----------



## Capt Bill (10 mo ago)

mattW said:


> The following blog entry gives a round up of the most commonly used motor controllers for use in EVs, it is a great place to start when deciding on the controller for your conversion:
> *2007 EV Motor Controller Round-Up*
> 
> Just a list made of the information above (edited and updated) - marcexec.
> ...


I loved running across this list. IMO: A newer controller with modern tech ... would be essential for efficiency ... I click on one in


mattW said:


> The following blog entry gives a round up of the most commonly used motor controllers for use in EVs, it is a great place to start when deciding on the controller for your conversion:
> *2007 EV Motor Controller Round-Up*
> 
> Just a list made of the information above (edited and updated) - marcexec.
> ...


Loved running across this list of EV controller options. For up to 345vdc 1000 Amp version I ran in to link saying Not Found.The requested URL was not found on this server. Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. or next try produced a back I was protected from opening by one of my uBlock Origin filters (maybe for intrusive tracking). ... I check more other links. I think knowledge of controller options is a number 1 priority in my DIY EV build interests. Any plans to update these links? Thanks for past effort I am sure took some time and energy :+)


----------

